# This forum is becoming a joke



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

When I found this site I thought it was the greatest site. A forum were you could see reports and ask questions for southern Ohio. Lately some people have been complaining about people posting reports of where they have been fishing and what they have caught. I have even had some people PM me telling me I shouldn't post my locations like the Little Miami or East Fork Little Miami. I never post exact locations. I mean I would hate to add more fishing presure to the 86 miles of the Little Miami.This forum should done away with if people don't want to post reports or give any tips. Then there would be no point for this forum. To make people happy I will change my postings. If I decide to even keep posting. I will keep talking and sharing info with people I have been PM with. This is just my opion and I don't want to hear yours. Ronnie

Crocodile Haven
www.crocodilehaven.com


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

I feel the same way man. I will be like, I went here, and used this, and caught these fish. And then I get bashed by some stupid people. They need to realize a REAL fisherman likes to help one another. And not to mention, its not like we're meeting up with these people and giving away THEIR spots. like it makes them look like a jackass when theyre complaining about ME, telling MY spots lol..like its hurting THEM or THEIR spot for someone to know MINE lol..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the only ones that do the bashing are the ones that don't contribute to the site ,they only take from the site. it happens in all forums. keep posting and maybe the takers will go away, or start posting.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Who cares anyways if I want to share a hot spot. It's my choice to make. If someone doesn't like me posting it, then don't go fish there!


----------



## TommyV (Aug 31, 2005)

on whether or not to post information on hot spots or hot baits. Some will choose not to disclose this information and others willingly do so. One thing for sure is this site has helped most of us become better fishermen and opened our eyes to new spots and techniques. I don't bemoan those who choose not to disclose their spots and techniques; I respect that decision. But I do greatly thank those who do disclose things. I have learned a lot about spots and and techniques over the last three years I have used this site. I have been impressed by the courtesy of the individuals and their openness to help us all become better fishermen. The real sign of success is when fishermen open their boats up to others to share a day of fishing and perhaps develop new friendships. Folks...it doesn't get any better than that. The only thing that is missing is a "reel lady" for the Southwestern Ohio board. If you ever get a chance to check out the Northeastern Ohio board you will know what I mean!!!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

crocodile said:


> This is just my opion and I don't want to hear yours. Ronnie
> 
> Crocodile Haven
> www.crocodilehaven.com


Crocodile, do not read this but everyone else feel free to. This site is just like the general store. Enough people set around the pop belly stove and soon or later someone will tell of a spot where the fish are bitting. And there will be at least one person that is convinced more people will be running to that spot with rods in hand and you should not give out any info. I ran into this same thing back when I first joined up. Heck, I have ran the course of complaints from others on here. First it was do not give out your spots, then you need to take pictures of your fish for us to believe you, then it was you need to take pictures with a ruler next to the fish, etc, etc. As for me I am just me. I post where and how I catch fish most of the time. Heck I will even take people wade fishing just to see them when they set the hook into their first big smallie. I enjoy helping others, and some enjoy fishing with out helping others. Then again they have just as much rite to be who they are as I do. So everyone just post how you feel and things will work out just fine as they all ways do.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This Site has always been and still is about sharing all sorts of information relative to our outdoor sports. Keep on posting the way you have in the past and ignore those individuals that find fault with it.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree. This site/forum has been a wonderful source of information. I would think the goal is to introduce more people (all ages) into fishing as then we all benefit.

Sure, fishing pressure may rise but hey, that's ok with me. The LMR is not the only water around and besides, the river is open to everybody.

Let's all enjoy it.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry Walter I was just a little angry when I wrote the post. After my last nights post. I had two nasty PM's. One guys said I am ruining fisheries and another was using words I can't repost. Don't take my last line perosnally. Ronnie


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

I think exact fishing locations on a forum like this goes a bit far. PM later, share info, meet up and go fishing is something great. IMO it's much more rewarding to go venture out for yourself. Take some of the info learned on the forum and go find your own favorite spot. Chances are, it's about ten other people's favorite place too. 
The fishing pressure makes us all better fishermen. It's just those bad few who don't c&r, throw trash and are obnoxious who ruin good spots. 
As for people who PM with threats and cursings, get some kind of real life away from the rest of us. We are all free to post whatever we want whenever we want. Take it or leave it. Hopefully the latter.
$.02


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I posted a poll a while back around the subject of posting exact locations, specifically Aberdeen warm water discharge. While I didn't have enough people respond to make it statistically sound, half of the people who responded wouldn't have gone fishing at aberdeen if it weren't for the posts of the wiper bite being hot there. Interpret that how you will...

I'm not faulting anyone for posting their locations, just be aware of the ramifications of doing so. The internet is far more powerful than the pop belly stove Walter spoke of. I'm all for sharing everything else about fishing on the forum....just my opinion.

However, as I think we'd all agree, you can do whatever you want on these forums (within reason) and while some people will complain, its always your choice to continue, change, or quit....although I really hope nobody really quits.

CW


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

CROC, If your receiving nuisance pm's that contain, how should you say, other than proper words, send it to the moderators. Won't be long and they will not be able to post period. No sense in turning a good thing bad.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I've had so much help and assistance here, people have let me fish in "their" spots sometimes and it is WONDERFUL. If not for this forum, I'd have pretty much zero chances to go fishing or know where to fish. Every great spot I got, someone put me on to it, or told me how to find a good spot of my own--I wouldn't have known how to do it. Most folks on this forum are the best people you'll know--open, helpful, kind, and very into sharing their knowledge and success, and even sometimes their sweet spots (which I personally LIKE  ). I am so grateful to all y'all, I can't tell you. I'm an older female (not Reel Lady--I know who she is--but sort of like her MOTHER lol) and I have a condition that restricts my movement, so the 'this fishing is easy' help my friends here have given me is priceless. I love to fish as much as anyone on this forum, but with no boat and unable to move well, that would be IMPOSSIBLE without you guys. There isn't enough thanks for that, trust me. Take what good things you can from this outstanding forum and just brush off the few nasties--they are not worth noting. Don't let it get you wrapped around the post


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Croc I did not take it personally. I was just trying to lighten you mode a little. Like I said I have had the same thing happen to me by just naming a body of water not even an exact location. After posting on the LMR for four years I have yet to experience any increase in fishing pressure where I fish. But hey if anyone wants to head out let me know and we will hook up.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

why can,t every one just get along. an't no love in the world anymore. i'm just thankful for the health, good freinds and family and the great fishing waters to fish here in the state of ohio. i found this site last fall, and it ben a lot of company to me just reading' much less posting. little miami jeff and many other has ben so much help. ( u all have no idea ) i still have not got one of those gizz's yet. tight line to all, and to all a record year year. god bless all.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

Honestly, How many times have you fished the LMR and ran into multiple people? The majority of the days I have fished the river I've maybe seen 2 or 3 people at the max. We aren't talking about dedicated ODR parking and river access spots, but down or upstream from these places. I say continue to post the good news and we should all be as lucky as you to have these kind of days. I have personally fished with croc and he has never given away a 'specific' spot. He has giving great advice on where to catch the fish and catch them in numbers. Lets stop the harrassment and let it be. 




Jake


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Croc,
The EFLMR is not a long river. I have been fishing there a long time, and it does bother me to see you posting about catching lots of fish on this little stretch of river. I think there is a more subtle way to go about it. 

There are plenty of folks on here that share info but they don't blurt out honeyholes for the world to see. and fish out. Maybe the people reading your posts are not fishermen, maybe they are the jerks and punks that litter up the river and keep every tiny bass they catch only to throw them away later. 

This site is great for sharing info and I also have learned alot from OGF, usually if u PM someone who has posted they will be happy to share some helpful information without telling the whole internet. 

As far as people sending nasty PMs that is wrong, and not cool. Tell the mods. 

Walter,
From what I've seen, you can give out info and locations because the area you fish is private access. I think thats a different scenerio. Also I thought I saw you post that you mainly fish the colder months because of the crowds in the summer. 

Okay, I'm ducking now, fire away!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

something similar going on in the lake erie forum. dont worry about what others say..i post exact gps numbers. cant get much more precise than that. if you dont like it. DO NOT READ MY POST!!! i post so others can maybe enjoy some success in the same water or stay away from an area i got skunked at. ive been helped my many on this site and if i can give back great, i am very happy to do so. keep catching and keep posting. if you let them run you away...we lose and they win..(i hate to lose)


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

o'yea thanks sticky for the ohio river forcast.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

u 2 tee. i check it aall the time in the fall, winter and spring


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

fishinjim said:


> I agree. This site/forum has been a wonderful source of information. I would think the goal is to introduce more people (all ages) into fishing as then we all benefit.
> 
> Sure, fishing pressure may rise but hey, that's ok with me. The LMR is not the only water around and besides, the river is open to everybody.
> 
> Let's all enjoy it.


WELL I FOR ONE THINK WE SHOULD SHARE HELPFULL INFO. 
I ALSO THINK SOME OF THESE NO IT ALL WILL STILL BITCH IF YOU HUNG THEM WITH A NEW ROPE.
AND FURHTER MORE WITH MY KIND OF LUCK IT WOULD NOT DO ME A BIT OF GOOD TO FISH YOUR FAVORITE SPOT. MY LUCK IS LIKE THIS --IF I BOUGHT A NEW TUG BOAT THE RIVER WOULD DRY UP ON LAUNCH DAY.
SO DONT FEAR TELLING ME ANYTHING PRIVATE, I FOR GOT WHAT I HAD FOR SUPPER LAST NIGHT.
LUCKY


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

we must be related racemoose


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

that is the type of fishermen that r not true fishermen


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't know if this comparison works, but think of athletes. What if we didn't coach/teach all the kids because some kid we help may become the next big star instead of our own kid?? I think we help every kid for the love of the game. 

I think this relates to our discussion here too. If we don't help each other because we want all the fish to ourselves, thatseems selfish. Fishing tips and suggestions are to merely make each of us better outdoorsmen. 

I don't know....I just hate to see a regular on this board getting harassed and saying he may no longer post. Especially when it is someone who has taken the time to PM me with some great advice and even offer to go out fishing with him. 

Hard to believe there isn't enough water for everyone....


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

First things first, few of us own the water we fish, so if we choose to disclose public areas that we have had good luck on to others thats our business. I have posted some locations and I keep others to myself, some are private, some I am still trying o figure out etc. Secondly we are all responsible for promoting our sport, by promoting what we do we help secure its future. If helping newcomers helps our sport grow then where is the bad? By teaching people to love, and respect our resources we are helping to educate those that would pollute and harm our rivers and lakes, again where is the bad?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

This topic comes up every year, different places. It's going to happen, we accept that.

But, please don't refer to the forum as a joke. It's not a joke. It's a place to share information, if you wish to. Details or not, generic posts, it's all up to you, the poster. 

Thanks and I hope you can work through your differences of opinion.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

Seems like I'm one of the younger ones on here at 24, but I've done a fair amount of fishing and would be glad to share anything except exact locations.

I don't mind telling someone I'm catching tons of flatheads on suckers and goldfish. I don't mind telling them that I fish the lower portion of the Big Miami. I won't get into specifics but I figure with the information I do provide, someone else can make some educated guesses and then go out and try their own luck.

The only thing I expect in return is that someone give me a few tips every now then and clean up after yourself. Leave your spot looking prettier than it did before you got there.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

"what we have here is a failure to communicate". I think this is a double edge sword. I have seen post where people get on and ask for exact locations becouse they want to walk up to the water and catch fish. That chapps the hide of some of us who work hard to find water to call our "own". I think everyone of us can claim a certain stretch or spot on the lake as ours and ours alone. But let us not forget that chances are pretty darn good that someone has just fished it or will fish it after us. Personally I don't post exact locals but will give them via pm or a visit to the shop. I agree with earlier posts that suggest some people may not be the anglers and lovers of the bodies of water we fish but those who want easy access to good water. The double edge of the sword or hypocritical nature of asking for info and not giving it is part of the problem not so much the giving freely of spots. I am all for helping people learn and love to fish, that is afterall what I do for a living. That being said I prefer to meet with people of speak with them via the pm rather than just post about it. I can see ronnie's point but it also is clear that ronnie knows the waters and knows how to catch fish on a regular basis. Perhaps ronnie and many others have not seen the impact that this type of posting "can" have. I personally have not fished a favorit area this year because it has been absolutly over run this year. Last year I read many a post about it on these forums. Does that mean the poster's are at fault, NO but it does indicate that it could be a very strong possiblility that people reading this forum have decended upon it. I have sent people from the shop to this area in hope's they would have a good day and they come back and tell me there were 7-8 cars in the pull off and trash and baitcans etc. all over the place. It makes me very sad to here these things. I have and will continue to share any info or knowledge that I have pertaining to certain subjects and try not to when I have not my research as I have been called out for putting up bad info.. I think it all boil's down to respect. Private land owners will in many cases no longer allow access to there properties for fisherman and hunters alike because of disrespect to there land and water. THat hurts all of us and puts more pressure on the public waters. None of us will ever have our "own" spots on the public rivers. But if you want to protect one that you love then that is your right. If you want to give that information freely that beware the consiquence's As has been said, wisely" we have the ability to give and take freely it is our choice as individuals to make. If I can go out and catch fish I am happy if I can help some new to the sport or just looking for some new methods then I have done something to make someone else happy. How does that make me feel? very very very good. S


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Purty good post, sevenx. I think most mature anglers understand exactly what you're saying. That said...how do you get the "instant gratification generation" to comprehend sound advice???

People who need to be told EXACTLY where to fish are in a word...lazy. And, in my opinion, not worthy of my knowledge. As pappy always said, you can't apprieciate rewards you haven't earned. Why don't we take pride in learning nature's secrets without always relying on cliff notes? Are we so busy with our lives that the art of angling is now reduced to a specific set of instructions?

Personally, I think many new anglers (especially young ones) need to boast their successes. Bragging about your prowess seems to be the means to acceptance by your peers. Problem is, there's little consideration for the resource in many of the specific postings.

Fisheries have a finite carrying capacity. Nowhere is this more evident than in our rivers and streams. We can (and do) harm certain sections of lotic water by over-harvest and excessive pressure. Inter-net braggers either don't believe that...or don't care. 

I don't care how many rookies get their panties in a wad because I feel they need to engage their brains before they open their collective mouths...I will continue to point out the stupidity displayed in posting exact locations on our flowing water. Yes...it's OUR water. Some need to take a breath prior to ruining it for those that understand it's fraility.

Get a map, buy some gas, and go exploring. You'll learn far more than those bound to "learn" nature's secrets on OGF.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I have posted my results every time I head out on the water. It doesn't matter how bad or good I do. I don't mind pointing someone in the right dierection but I will never give a exact location to strangers. I have seen in just the last five years how public fishing areas have had a huge increase of litter. It is up to the anglers and outdoorsmen to educate. I do my part I own an educational business and we try to teach people that we have to take care of what we have left. We also are working with odnr on endangered species projects. It is one thing to say on this forum that we need to educate. Get involved don't just say to. There are so many ways to help like river clean ups and recycle these are just a few of the hundreds of ways to help. To save the rivers everything needs to be saved. The world is one big ecosystem and it is all linked in some way. Also to the "odd" timers. There are more and more fisherman these days. Which I think is a good thing because if someone likes the outdoors the would have interest in helping out. I do understand that maybe some people like to destroy it but things can be done about them. Just the other day I saw teenagers throwing litter in the river so I called the police and stond in front of their car so they couldn't leave. I felt good when they received their $500 littering ticket. Ronnie

PS I will change my posting to make everyone happy. If I do post any more.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I've done a lot of wading, driving, and map reading regarding the LMR and I've also received pointers and help from friends and posters on this board. I enjoy river wading/fishing as it gets me out on a pretty river, away from the stress of daily life.
I dont' always catch fish as some days are better than others. If you ran the standard bell-shaped curve, you always have the 2% that litter and trash the area and since the population is increasing, their numbers are also increasing.
I was taught to leave nature as you found it, if you brought it in, carry it out. In my younger days, I ate everything I caught, but nowadays, I catch-release everything. 

I don't give specific locations as I've learned that it's too easy for others, as sevenx said but I don't mind giving pointers, as others have said.
Someone's style of fishing such as how to cast, how to float a tube, etc is just that. I can read how to do it, but unless I get out there and practice, my skills don't improve. Fishing isn't complicated, like calculus or physics, but it does take practice and hints from those that succeed can increase one's optimism to go back out there to try again.

I don't worry about the 2% but rather about the 98% that want to fish and be nature-conservative.


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

For the most part I don't have a real strong opinion one way or the other. It is nice to see specifics in posts occasionally, but I don't view it as a requirement or a detriment. If I decide to hit the water - I'm not going to pick where to go based on a positive post in here. I might think about tackle or presentation, but location is not really a consideration. I'll fish water I like to visit. Plus, there is a lot of fun to be had in finding and learning about new water. I just "discovered" a spot this year that I LOVE. If I stuck to what I heard about in the forum, I never would have "found" this stretch of water.

The issue here isn't necessarily information as it is conservation. There are other watersheds across the country that are successful fisheries despite enormous pressure (Green River, Housatonic, Lower Ausable, etc) entirely because they are fished and visited with respect for the resource. 

I hope you stick around, crocodile. It's always entertaining reading posts like yours, or any of the other regulars (Walter, LMR, sevenx, and others to name a few). Half the fun of this forum is in sitting down to BS about fishing for a while - I wouldn't want that to change just because some buttheads are giving you a hard time for ratting on "their" spot.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with BigSmallieMike I don't ever base my fishing day on the post. I decide how I am going to fish by water color, depth, time of the year, water temperatures, and barometer pressure. I also love fishing new water and discovering new places to fish. Sometimes you do need help though like finding good maps or places to put in a kayak or canoe. Ronnie


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Well I feel that the majority of the people on this forum all have similar views and strongly believe in catch and release... One thing we have to remember guys, is that we are on here to share information with eachother and help eachother. However, this forum is open for anyone to read and there are some people that will just never say a word and soak up everyones secrets...and keep everything they catch...and as rare or as common as it may be, i dont want someone ruiining something i have worked so harrd to protect... these are the people that will ruin the river.. and I think that posting exact spots and biats and techniques can be risky....and as previosuly anounced.. i think that giving pointers is a very nice way of helping people.....but becoming a good angler isnt going to a spot that you were shown....its learning to find spots and types of water that coincide with ones fishing techniques...........therefore I would deem it unecessary to post exact spots, but rather type of water/body of water/depth/etc 
BUT ultimately I think there is a need for both sides to understand eachothers viewpoints...bc the people that dont want these spots publicly anounced care about the river and it resources...whereas the people who are more willing to share are just trying to help people enjoy it as much as they do.....


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm really new to the site (1st post actually) and just getting back into some more regular fishing after years of maybe going twice or three times a year. I can understand some peoples concern over exact locations being posted, but personal attacks and foul language are just unacceptable. From the short time I've been here, (lurked a while before registering) it seems like most of the posters are good people who enjoy and respect nature, as well as the other members of the forum.
I guess what I want to say is that I hope crocodile and everyone else continues to post reports and updates of how they are doing, and general info is probably all most of us need. I mean it is FISHING REPORTs, right?


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

If I ask or if you tell me, that makes me smarter than you. Because I now know what you know and what I know...lol. Seriously though...anybody got any hot crappie spots??


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

the way i look at it is , yes this is suppose to be about fishing and helping other people out. and yes people will butt head or u got a few people that like to stir things up and get a thrill out of it, learn to read past it. but if u think this forum is a joke or unhappy about this site. all u have to do is leave and not come back its that simple, there will always be someone to replace u and other will be very happy to get something out of the things that u think are a joke.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Let me clear up my original post. I don't think the forum is a joke. I have learned things from people on this site When you have people send nasty messages on a forum, I was like are you kidding me. Forums are supposed to be use to discuss and share things. Maybe the people who are unhappy on how people post or share information should leave. Ronnie


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

07-29-2007, 01:22 PM #38 
crocodile 
Senior Member



Join Date: Sep 2006
Posts: 118 fishing 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Let me clear up my original post. I don't think the forum is a joke. I have learned things from people on this site When you have people send nasty messages on a forum, I was like are you kidding me. Forums are supposed to be use to discuss and share things. Maybe the people who are unhappy on how people post or share information should leave. Ronnie 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
let me say this, u put on the topic ( this forum is becomeing a joke) . u must think it is other wise u would have never make a thread about it. and if u are getting nasty messages u should report them to the moderators and or ignore them people. i heard a saying once dont hate the player, hate the game. just my opinion . i have read a few threads and also posted on a few threads and have learned there are some people on here that like to post certain things just to get a rise out of other people , just like in the real world. but i dont come on here and make a thread, just like this one it is not what this site is all about. this site is helping others and learning a thing or 2. like i have said and others on this site have said before if u dont like a certain place or dont like a certain thing, dont go there or dont buy it. its just that simple.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Exactly if you put it put that way don't hate the player, hate the game. If you don't like what I post then leave the forum or quit fishing its your decision. I posted this because I wanted to bring up the issue. Because I don't want to ruining it for anyone even if they send me nasty messages. Odds are they are sending these messages to other people. There are many people out there that post the body of water they are fishing. I am not leaving! I have talked to too many good guys. I have just decided to edit my post to try and keep everyone happy. Ronnie


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

This is an open forum and everyone is entitled to there opinion. Just because someone has a different opinion than you, that doesn't mean they need to leave OGF. 

Croc, this is not directed at you. I have seen several posts in this thread and others, where a member basically states that anyone not agreeing with their opinion should leave the board. Thats ridiculous. The moderators decide who should and shouldn't be on this forum.

I think this thread is getting a little too cutthroat. We can all share information and enjoy BSing about our fishing adventures without the negative crap. 

Croc, I can definitely see why you were upset about being harrassed, and I think you see why people get upset about their sweetspots being posted. Your postings are read and enjoyed by many, so please don't stop posting. maybe just a little less about EFLMR. Kidding.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Treebass I agree this is getting a little crazy. I just wanted to stop and prevent more nasty PM's to me or anyone else. We could end this right now. If anyone else send nasty and rude PM's just turn them fight in to the moderators. I have received too many so if they are still being sent I will turn you into the moderators. Ronnie


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i agree this is getting way out of portion, for 1 i am not going to quit fishing and 2 i am not going to leave this site. i have and will only post on certain threads only because of threads like this. i was only makeing a statement is all. if someone starts sending me nasty messages , yes i will turn it over to the moderators, and let them decied what they want to do. all i am saying is comeing on here and saying what has been said and makeing a thread like this and not likeing what people post, is not the way to handle nasty messages is all.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

crocodile said:


> Sorry Walter I was just a little angry when I wrote the post. After my last nights post. I had two nasty PM's. One guys said I am ruining fisheries and another was using words I can't repost. Don't take my last line perosnally. Ronnie



Report the people harssing at, or at least send Copys of the PM's to the moderators. It's not worth getting worked up over.

I defintially don't share specfics with people unless I absoluley trust them. Been shafted once from back in the old days on GFO, never again


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Croc - 
Please keep on posting what you learn and pass it on to others. That's what I do and it promotes the sport and the idea of sharing information.

I haven't really experienced the harassing PM's so far, it might be just a few dooshbags that couldn't catch a fish out of an aquarium !


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

why can't every one just get along


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

And here is a shot of my kitchen sink, hope you don't figure out where that fish comes from! 
LMJ


Shot with BUSHNELL at 2007-07-29


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

Heres a pic of a recent trip that I recieved a tip from this site on a hot spot in lake erie. I enjoy sharing my success or lack of with others. If i read about a good spot, chances are I will never fish it, just enjoy reading of others success.


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

We all just need to thank our higher powers that we have the ability to go out and enjoy the fishing that we do, and leave all the other stuff go. This site has been one of the best things I've ever found on the net!!! Please, don't anyone give up on this site, it's GREAT!!!!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow this many pages and its not even Winter yet. Usually post like this happen in the winter because of Cabin feaver!!

Take a deep breath and step back from the keyboard.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope nobody finds the honeyhole on where I caught this HAWG.


It weighed close to 8lbs, Largest Bass that I have caught locally.




Jake


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

And yes it was caught with a Rod and Reel. Hooked into it with 12lb Test and a 1/4oz Rooster Tail



Jake


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Just imagine what kind of baits that thing will go after when he grows up! I don't know if I'd let my kids swim there in a few years 


CW


----------



## dddavis (Jul 9, 2007)

Skizzy Rotum said:


> And yes it was caught with a Rod and Reel. Hooked into it with 12lb Test and a 1/4oz Rooster Tail
> 
> 
> 
> Jake


I believe the 12 lb test was the key in that battle.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Skizzy - Can't believe you didn't black out the background in the picture. I'm there!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to hijack this post with the Bass pic, let's get back to the negativity!!!


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, Skizzy. I need to go fishing with you. I've been searching for lunkers of that caliber. You the man!!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'd doubt that fish weighs much over 7 pounds. Last one I caught like that was just under 7 pounds. You didn't say if you released it or not.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Did you turn it in to odnr to see if it beat the state record. Ronnie


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Walter, guys. I'm a big advocate of teaching people to fish. I've done it on more lakes and rivers than I care to count. Just because I tell someone where I caught fish doesn't mean they will do as well as me. And even if they do, that only means they've put in the time to learn how. I wouldn't know how if guys like Byron Dalrymple and Tom McNally hadn't written down there tips and techniques and guys like my grandfather hadn't taken the time to show me how it was done. No matter what part of life you look at there is always going to be the guy hanging around on the fringes trying to get a scoop to make things easier for himself, but you can't let them stop you. That's a large part of why I fish the forgotten waters so often. I go to the places where nobody else thinks there are any fish left. Then my greatest fun comes when some know-it-all is looking over my shoulder telling me how there are no fish in this lake and I set the hook on a beauty, but I digress. 
I don't care whether you fish a park pond in the middle of Cincinnati or a remote lake in the Boundary Waters, there will always be some reub looking to horn in on your action. You can let it stop you from fishing and talking about fishing or you can just consider the source and move on. I prefer the latter. Life's too short and there are too many fish left to catch!


----------

